# Beamshots:DX Magicshine vs MTE SSC P7 2 mode vs 5 mode vs Minewt Dual vs Fenix P3D



## ronanb (Jan 14, 2009)

As I got a new SSC P7 bike light I decided it was a good time to compare it to what my riding buddies use. I was tired of being swamped by those behind me (light wise).

I persuaded them to borrow their lights and chargers so we could see how things have moved along in the last couple of years.

To this end things got a little scientific (for us anyway). We acquired a lightmeter! Well I borrowed it from my work. It doesnt measure Lumens - but the plan was to use it to give a comparison of light output between the lights.

A google led us to believe that either the Niteriders claimed 300 lumens or the Fenix's 225 were the most accurate so we used this for the comparison (see https://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/niter...iterider-trinewt-niterider-trinewt-wireless/).

I ended up with:
A new HA-III P7 bike light (aka magicshine).
2 2 mode MTE SSC P7 
3 5 mode MTE SSC P7 (I picked the brightest)
1 Niterider Minewt X2 Dual
1 Fenix P3D

After a debate we decided to do a comparison of usefulness in the real world - and for us that meant how the lights compare when they've reached 1/2 of claimed battery life. A good few of these lights have radically different output with a freshly charged battery and a nearly done one so the consensus was 1/2 way for each.

To get the batteries to 1/2 way we employed a fan to keep them cool. For the batteries that we could measure the voltage we did so (some proved impossible due to minature connections).

All of the photos were taken with a Canon Eos 5D at ISO 100, F4, 6 secs on a tripod. No adjustments were made to any of the photos - none! The garden is 30 meters long to the hedge at the end. 15 meters to the yellow bottle. Approx 25 meters to the nearly dead tree.

Control:
https://www.piccomp.co.uk/LightsComparison/_MG_9495.jpg

Magicshine after 90 mins (not easy to measure V and didnt want to risk shorting something as it's only new!)
https://www.piccomp.co.uk/LightsComparison/_MG_9496 Magicshine half.jpg

MTE SSC P7 5 Mode after 30 mins (3.8v):
https://www.piccomp.co.uk/LightsComparison/_MG_9497 MTE P7 5 Mode half.jpg

MTE SSC P7 2 Mode after 30 mins (3.6v - it seems to drain the battery faster):
https://www.piccomp.co.uk/LightsComparison/_MG_9498 MTE P7 2 Mode half.jpg

Niterider Minewt x2 Dual after 55 mins: (couldnt measure V):
https://www.piccomp.co.uk/LightsComparison/_MG_9499 Niterider Minewt X2 Dual half.jpg

Fenix P3D 1/2 battery:
https://www.piccomp.co.uk/LightsComparison/_MG_9500 Fenix P3D half.jpg

And for comparison the MTE's with freshly charged batteries:
MTE SSC P7 5 Mode fresh battery (4.2):
https://www.piccomp.co.uk/LightsComparison/_MG_9504 MTE P7 2 Mode Full.jpg

MTE SSC P7 2 Mode fresh battery (4.2V):
https://www.piccomp.co.uk/LightsComparison/_MG_9505 MTE P7 5 Mode Full .jpg

The lightmeter showed that its not meaningful to compare 2 different lights as the dome on the meter didnt fill the spill of some of the lights. All we could tell was that some lights (eg MTE 2 mode) dropped their light output by almost 1/3 between a full battery and a 1/2 discharged one whilst others (eg Fenix and Niterider) lost around 10%.

An approximate conclusion - the Magicshine is the brightest (because my garden is pretty green I think it doesnt really show that the Magicshine has a slight green tint). The MTE 2 mode is 2nd with a full battery but falls well back after it's been on for a while. For a mainstream light with a Uk based warranty etc the Niterider was pretty good but pricey. The Fenix is great as a helmet/spot light. In terms of owners comments all of the lights had their good and bad points but one point that stood out was the MTE 5 mode owners generally had unreliability / problems with their torches if used on a mtb and wouldnt want to use them as their sole wilderness light... I'm going to take the same approach with the Magicshine until (if?) I get used to it.

Any questions - feel free to ask. I've sponged off this forum for long enough!

ps - sorry I couldnt figure out how to directly insert photos into the post.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

ronanb said:


> but one point that stood out was the MTE 5 mode owners generally had unreliability / problems with their torches if used on a mtb and wouldnt want to use them as their sole wilderness light..


Is that to say that the 2 mode is more reliable?
Cool shoot out by the way (wish you had been able to include a Trustfire TR-801, another "torch" that's popular as a bike light).


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Nice review, well done. :thumbsup: The Magic Shine continues to impress me with it's spill and what appears to be a rather bright hot spot that I would bet ( when properly aimed ) would have more than 100ft of throw ( bar mounted ) 
Speaking of mounting, you didn't say how the lights were used during the test. Are these beam shots at bar level or higher? Say what you will but the beam shots of both P-7 torches are stlll very impressive, even after 30 minutes. What batteries were used in the P-7 torches? You mentioned that your MS looks a little green to you. Was your's an early edition or did you just buy it within the last month or so?


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...You mentioned that your MS looks a little green to you. Was your's an early edition or did you just buy it within the last month or so?


The Magicshine that I received 6 days ago also has a slight green tint when compared to my DiNotte 200L's.


----------



## ronanb (Jan 14, 2009)

"When aimed properly" - That's generally where I point them when riding - hotspot about 15 meters. As regards throw - it's pretty stunning. 2 nights back I was on a straight tree covered avenue in total darkness and after aiming it up I'd guess I could see bats flying around 100 meters down the road.

All the lights were mounted on the bike's bars - all at the same time. 

The batteries are Ultrafire 2400 protected.

I think the Magicshine is a later version (10 days ago) - longer lead, longer grub screw, heat paste and black O-rings. I'd describe the tint as pretty minor - you'd only notice it when using it with another light - but maybe due to it being so bright it seems to trick my eye into thinking the other light has a magenta tint.


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Oct 16, 2008)

I've had two MS's and my latest one (I got a day or two ago) is definitely more green.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

56cbr600rr said:


> I've had two MS's and my latest one (I got a day or two ago) is definitely more green.


Is this noticeable on the trail, or is more of a "on the wall" kind of thing?


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Oct 16, 2008)

fightnut said:


> Is this noticeable on the trail, or is more of a "on the wall" kind of thing?


Haven't had it on the trail yet... Although I think it will be fine. Still bright as HELL!


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

fightnut said:


> Is this noticeable on the trail, or is more of a "on the wall" kind of thing?


Now that I've received one and used it a couple times, I can answer my own question.

I don't notice it being 'green" at all ( at least not mine).

It's whiter then some of the other brands of lights in our group rides.
Some of them ride with halogens, so theirs are obviously yellowish like you'd expect from a halogen. Some have high powered LED's that are quite blue looking.
But overall, the MS is just a nice relatively white light.......and lots of it!


----------



## M.r.davies (Oct 3, 2009)

Well Done fella, I've read lots of threads but this one is more helpful than any of them

a couple of questions if you don't mind?
Are the MS lights you have from DX or geoman?
I'm after a MS for trail riding, we now have the helmet mount or bar mount availalble
 

I'm also after a cheap backup light, so what would you suggest? 
Running the MS on handle bars or helmet? 
And based on your answer what would you run as a backup light? 

I.e. If you ran the MS on your bars what cheap light would you run on helmet? And what type of beam would it have to compliment this setup? 

Again, thanks for doing these comparisons, they are really helpful to me and you probably saved lots of people a fortune by buying the wrong stuff and having to fork out for more kit!


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

M.r.davies said:


> I'm also after a cheap backup light, so what would you suggest?
> Running the MS on handle bars or helmet?
> And based on your answer what would you run as a backup light?


I know this question was directed to the OP, but I thought I'd describe my set up as I'm pretty happy with it.

I use the MS on my helmet, and it mounts direct using the rubber o-ring. I was fortunate that the shape of my helmet allows me to do it that, so I didn't need to purchase a separate helmet strap.

For my bars, I didn't need much, just some floody to fill in around in front of me. I went with one of these .
However, I will be switching to one of these  only because if the ride is more then about 1.25 hrs, I need to change batteries, and it will be easier/faster to do with only one 18650 rather then 3xAAA's.

Inexpensive set up, but provides plenty of light. As a matter of fact, I often ride with the MS on medium.


----------



## M.r.davies (Oct 3, 2009)

fightnut said:


> I know this question was directed to the OP, but I thought I'd describe my set up as I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> I use the MS on my helmet, and it mounts direct using the rubber o-ring. I was fortunate that the shape of my helmet allows me to do it that, so I didn't need to purchase a separate helmet strap.
> 
> ...


thanks for this
i've looked into these and they seem great,
how much do the batteries and chargers cost?

also what mount do you use with these?
would be interesting to hear what other people are doing too

cheers


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

M.r.davies said:


> thanks for this
> i've looked into these and they seem great,
> how much do the batteries and chargers cost?
> 
> also what mount do you use with these?


I use this . If you have oversized bars you can use a cable tie in place of the bolt/nut.
You can also use a TwoFish Lockblock which work great too.

18650 batteries are about $8 for 2, and the charger was about $8 also (from dealexteme).

Here's another cheap light that's even brighter then the "zooming flood to throw" lights that I linked above. Now, it's a very tight hot spot, which isn't all that useful for bike riding, *but *if you unscrew the head a turn or so, it actually spreads the hot spot out to an almost even flood. Wrap a piece of electrical tape around the head to keep it from moving and you have a nice, cheap, floody light for your bars.


----------



## ronanb (Jan 14, 2009)

2 weeks in and I'm getting more use out of the light. One small niggle that's developed is that the rubber cover on the switch can sometimes 'move' - like it's trying to disappear inside the hole it's covering. I've started to be more gentle with the switch as a result. 

I'm also using medium mode way more than I thought I would - especially around pedestrians / dog walkers and cars. It's just so bright. On the way back from my regular ride there's a tree covered avenue with no street lights and is frequented by dog walkers - the most common thing I've heard is 'I thought you were a motorbike!' (maybe I'm just sooo fast! lol) Otherwise - no problems. 

I got the lights from DX. I got the bar mount one. It fits my Specialized helmet without any extra mounts. The helmet is a Spec Propero - its got horizontal bars in the middle that are roughly the same diameter as a bar.

Generally I run the Magicshine on the bars with a spot type helmet light. Ive got a Terralux AA Cree torch for the helmet (around 200 lumen) which is fine but you could probably do better tbh. I'd recommend a spot type on the helmet but thats up to personal preference. I think that whatever you get it needs to be pretty bright to be useful alongside the Magicshine. Maybe TWO Magicshines would be ideal - if you could live with the battery pack in a knapsack or jersey pocket.

Glad you liked the review. Let us know what you get and how you get on!


----------



## jazid (Jun 3, 2007)

"I'm also using medium mode way more than I thought I would"

Really good review, ta.

Are you saying that the medium mode is Low as in High,Low,Flashing
or has the light got a new mode as in High, Medium,Low,Flashing ?

The FX website only mentions "Hi 900LM > Low 500LM > SOS "

If by medium you mean low, would you say that the low is too low for night time fireroad trail riding (i.e. not technical windy single track)?


----------



## Azndude51 (Oct 22, 2007)

jazid said:


> "I'm also using medium mode way more than I thought I would"
> 
> Really good review, ta.
> 
> ...


If you get one from Geoman, it will have 5 modes instead of 3 like on DX. His has high, medium, low, flashing, and SOS. Check the specs on his website.


----------



## jazid (Jun 3, 2007)

"If you get one from Geoman, it will have 5 modes instead of 3 like on DX. His has high, medium, low, flashing, and SOS. Check the specs on his website."

Well I would but a) he is always out of stock and b) he charges a wack for international shipping (unlike DX).

Having read the a whole lot on these lights I am more inclined to look at the new bin D Luu LED or the NukeProof LED lights just out, with a view that both longer term reliability and hopefully ease of warranty replacement are better than with the MS lights.


----------



## Azndude51 (Oct 22, 2007)

jazid said:


> "If you get one from Geoman, it will have 5 modes instead of 3 like on DX. His has high, medium, low, flashing, and SOS. Check the specs on his website."
> 
> Well I would but a) he is always out of stock and b) he charges a wack for international shipping (unlike DX).
> 
> Having read the a whole lot on these lights I am more inclined to look at the new bin D Luu LED or the NukeProof LED lights just out, with a view that both longer term reliability and hopefully ease of warranty replacement are better than with the MS lights.


It is unfortunate that Geoman is always out of stock since his lights are so popular. However, his shipping charge is not for international shipping, he ships it from the U.S. so if someone manages to buy it while in stock, it will only take a few days to arrive instead of 2+ weeks with DX. I say his shipping charge is pretty reasonable compared any other U.S. based retailer.

If you get the Luu or Nukproof, let us know how it is.


----------



## jazid (Jun 3, 2007)

Azndude51 said:


> It is unfortunate that Geoman is always out of stock since his lights are so popular. However, his shipping charge is not for international shipping, he ships it from the U.S. so if someone manages to buy it while in stock, it will only take a few days to arrive instead of 2+ weeks with DX. I say his shipping charge is pretty reasonable compared any other U.S. based retailer.
> 
> If you get the Luu or Nukproof, let us know how it is.


I would personally pay less and have to wait weeks for it to arrive, so that is not such an issue. 
I'm only looking after the batteries in my usually wonderful Dinotte and DX Peoples Cree ran out mid lap , and I was left limping round Dusk Till Dawn on a bar mounted (left pointing) Joystick I borrowed from a mate. Right hand turns were "fun" from then on...

As a result I am now more interested in the Luu or the NukeProof''s, but as you'll know - "its all about performance" - oh and reliability!


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

Luu is sold out too.


----------



## ronanb (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry - I've the a 3 mode one. I should have said "low". But its not low. Not by any stretch of the imagination!

I'd agree with anyone who looks at other lights - especially ones with local backup and warranty. But no matter what manufacturer - I'd never be in the wilds or a race with just one light. So for me £50 (GBP) is hard to beat. If it breaks or I break it (more likely) I'm not going to be too upset.


----------



## M.r.davies (Oct 3, 2009)

jazid said:


> "If you get one from Geoman, it will have 5 modes instead of 3 like on DX. His has high, medium, low, flashing, and SOS. Check the specs on his website."
> 
> Well I would but a) he is always out of stock and b) he charges a wack for international shipping (unlike DX).
> 
> Having read the a whole lot on these lights I am more inclined to look at the new bin D Luu LED or the NukeProof LED lights just out, with a view that both longer term reliability and hopefully ease of warranty replacement are better than with the MS lights.


i was gutted to find this out too
geoman is 50% extra with the cheaper shipping option + ins to UK, (total of £75)
i'm not sure its worth this much extra, if it was 20-30% is would go for it.
for that price i'd rather chance DX

shame really!


----------



## daniel58 (Sep 27, 2008)

Azndude51 said:


> It is unfortunate that Geoman is always out of stock since his lights are so popular. However, his shipping charge is not for international shipping, he ships it from the U.S. so if someone manages to buy it while in stock, it will only take a few days to arrive instead of 2+ weeks with DX. I say his shipping charge is pretty reasonable compared any other U.S. based retailer.
> 
> If you get the Luu or Nukproof, let us know how it is.


Good news for those waiting to order a MJ-808 Magicshine High Power LED lightset

They are taking orders as of today for Mid-October delivery.

Get them while they last; cheers.


----------



## bobthesuperstar (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey,

I found this link in a thread on bikeradar-

http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/

Lots of beamshots to get excited about. I've got a MTE P7 2 mode on order. Why does it take so long to get here!!!


----------



## daniel58 (Sep 27, 2008)

*More Additional Magicshine P7 LED Lightengine Product Information*



bobthesuperstar said:


> Hey,
> 
> I found this link in a thread on bikeradar-
> 
> ...


Quote:
Originally Posted by johnnyspoke
I have one of the Magishine lights from Geoman. HOLY SMOKES it's bright. I used to run to dinotte 200l's....this is quite a bit brighter. I still run one dinotte on my helmet, but I can't really see it unless I look a different direction than the bars are pointing. For 89 bucks shipped, it's really a screaming deal. If I was getting a couple lights with a 200 budget, I'd look no further. Heck, even if I had DOUBLE to spend, I'd get the magicshines and use the rest for other stuff.

Cool feedback; nice to hear Magicshine Led Lightset handily beats the Dinotte 200Lumen LED Lightset engine.

Magicshine High Intensity LED Lightset based on the newly updated SSC-P7 Seoul Semiconductor quad core chip LED which typically produces 700lm when current is driven thru the LED chip at 2800mA with a forward voltage of 3.6V and able to produce 90 lumens per watt of energy consumed.

Post 85 generally discusses comparing the SSC-P7 based LED Lightset 666lumen (Magicshine) versus the SSC-P4 based LED Lightset 200lumen (Dinotte 200L).

Parameters compared:

Cost per lumen comparison
battery run times comparison
physical setup comparison
physical configuration comparison
mounting options comparison
extending lightset run times comparison
lithium ion battery chemistry options comparison
LED Lightset beam quality comparisons hi/med/low intensities comparison
LED Lightset specifications comparison
Total Power in Watts generated by battery comparison
Total Power consumed at full load per hour-- high intensity comparison
Total Current consumed at full load power per hour -- high intensity comparison
Total Current consumed at low load -- low intensity -- low intensity comparison
Total current consumed to generate lumen of illumination comparison
Total Power consumed at low illumination -- low intensity comparison
How many hours at low power with rated battery pack -- low intensity comparison
How many Lumens generated by LED Lamp at full power -- high intensity comparison
How many watts consumed by lamp at full illumination -- high intensity comparison
How many hours at high power with rated battery pack -- high intensity comparison
How much current consumed by LED lamp at medium power -- medium intensity comparison
How many watts consumed by LED lamp at medium power -- medium intensity comparison
How many hours at medium power with rated battery pack -- medium intensity comparison
Detailed indepth review on the SSC-P7 based LED Lightset 666lumen (Magicshine)
regarding above line item parameters

post 85 has been revised to include all of the above information as of Oct 15 900am.

read/review post 85 information and comment on any of the above line item parameters above if you have any information to add, amplify, or clarify that would make it a better and more informative posting for the benefit of the forum community readers; as that is purpose of posting.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dinotte 200L-AA-S Bike Headlight is a basic solid entry level 200lumen lightset that uses conventional readily obtainable rechargeable/disposable "AA" batteries almost everywhere inexpensively.

Dinotte 200L-AA-S Bike Headlight retails for approximately $150 that yields approximately 75cents per lumen which is a great deal for a great and well known reputable LED Lightset thrower/illuminator. (link provided for your reference if needed):

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product...9_10000_201537

The Magicshine MJ-808 retails for approximately $85 that yields approximately 12.8cents per lumen assuming approximately 666lumens, which is a great deal for a great throwing and illuminating LED Lightset that is giving the major light engine manufacturers a serious run for their money. (link provided for your reference if needed):

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?...38paikjv9i1732

Even better still get an additional Magicshine LED Lightset, one for the helmet mount and one for the handlebar mount to double up on illumination; with one providing fixed illumination duties on the handlebars and the other one providing variable point to shoot flood/spill illumination on the helmet.:

Now of course if one needed, wanted or desired to construct a "betty killer" illumination setup on a budget, one could always combo a third Magicshine on the handlebar and aim one far away down the road in the distance and one closer in front of the bicycle wheel so as to provide general flood illumination in front of the wheel as well as provide generally more dedicated far away illumination in the distance.

An added advantage of such a "betty killer" configuration setup would be the actual beam width would be naturally doubled also as well by having a double led lightset engine upfront as opposed to only a single lightset engine configuration setup.

The helmet mounted configuration would still be providing variable point to shoot flood/spill illumination on the helmet in its normally advantageous higher mounted illumination light source mounting position.

The combination of the three independent lighting sources (2handlebar/1helmet) even on the medium setting on the Magicsine LED Lightset (which is rated for 500lumens apiece) times three led light sources would add up to 1,500lumens; making the triple Magicshine LED Lightset a potential "betty killer" customized hybrid LED light configuration setup for less than $255.

By running the Magicshine LED Lightset at only the medium(500lument) setting one can extend and optimize the total LED lightset total runtime to four hours or so; while still outputting sufficient the same 1500lumens lumination intensity.

Extending total light output plus 500Lumen High Power LED Lightset runtimes beyond fours is not only feasible but easily obtainable/affordable via cheap upgrades to the Li-Ion battery subsystem via an external battery pack. (link provided for your reference if needed):

Higher quality newer Polymer Li-Ion chemistry 9aH external battery pack $80.00(not composed of 18650 cells) but composed of two 3.7V 9aH Polymer Li-Ion cells(good for >500recharges) $8.88 per amp:

http://www.batteryspace.com/polymerl...whwithpcb.aspx

For those concerned with their Li-Ion chemistry external battery pack catching fire one can always opt for the safer alternative of encasing the external battery pack in an accompanying enclosure.

Higher quality newer Polymer Li-Ion chemistry 10aH external battery pack $140.00(also not composed of 18650 cells) but composed of four 3.7V 5aH Polymer Li-Ion cell(good for >500recharges) $14.00 per amp complete with trail tech connectors:

http://www.batteryspace.com/polymerl...-techplug.aspx

For those concerned with their Li-Ion chemistry external battery pack catching fire one can always opt for the safer alternative of encasing the external battery pack in an accompanying enclosure while extending their total training run times for ultra-long illumination intervals an option might be.

Higher quality newer Polymer Li-Ion chemistry 25.2aH external battery pack $180.00(also not composed of 18650 cells) but composed of four 7.4V 12.6aH Polymer Li-Ion cell(good for >500recharges) $7.14 per amp complete with trail tech connectors:

http://www.batteryspace.com/polymerl...-techplug.aspx

The interesting thing with the mega capacity $180.00 25.2aH external Polymer Li-Lion battery pack would be capable of running all three Magicshine LED Lightsets in "betty killer 1500lumen mode" for approximately 7.5hours and still have the original three 4.4aH Magicshine Li-Ion batteries using them as backup for a total combined estimated run time of 11.5hours while still coming in well under betty budget busing led lightset and battery upgrade prices -->>$255 triple Magicshine MJ-808 plus $180 enhanced Polymer Li-Ion external battery subsystem equals $435 (29cents per lumen-->>1,500lumens) for the ultimate customized 1,500lumen "betty killer" running for up to 11.5 hours non-stop.

feel free to chime in with feedback response and/or ideas on the ultimate "betty killer" mode design.
------------------------
for your reference I have included a weblink that illustrates some of the major LED Lightset manufactures and their respective beam characteristic patterns:

http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/
------------------------
for your reference I have also in addition included the link of the Magicshine Lightset Manufacturer MJ-808 for their specification page below:

http://www.headlamp.cn/productsShow.asp?id=321
-------------------------
from the above specified link for the MinJin and geomangear (http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?...38paikjv9i1732
) one can derive:

The batteries are 7.4VDC lithium ion batteries with 4.4AH of capacity that drives the battery for about three hours
and the low brightness illumination setting is 30percent of total illumination (200 lumens) and the medium brightness illumination
setting is five hundred lumens.
--------------------------
Now using rudimentary high school electricity/physics equations:

Power equals Voltage times Current

Voltage equals Current times Resistance

Voltage equals Power divided by Current

Resistance equals Voltage divided by Current

Current equals Voltage divided by Resistance
------------------------
From the above source known values one can find:
------------------------
Total Power in Watts generated by battery:

Power equals Voltage times Current

Power equals 7.4VDC times 4.4AH

Power equals 32.56Watts generated by battery over three hours 
------------------------
Total Power consumed at full load per hour:

Power equals Total Power divided by Time

Power equals 32.56Watt divided by three hours

Power equals 10.85Watts consumed at full load per hour 
------------------------
Total Current consumed at full load power per hour:

Total Current equals Power consumed in hour at full load divided by Voltage

Total Curent equals 10.85Watts divided by 7.4VDC

Total Current equals 1.466AH per hour 
---------------------------
Total Current consumed at 30 percent full load (low Magicshine setting):

Low illumination current (200lumens) equals Total Current time 30 percent of total current full load current illumination

Low illumination current (200lumens) equals 1.46AH time 0.30

Low illumination current (200lumens) equals 440maH at 200lumens 
----------------------------
Total current consumed to generate lumen of illumination:

Total current consumed to generate lumen of illumination equals low illumination current consumed divided by Lumen

Total current consumed to generate lumen of illumination equals 440mA divided by one Lumen

Total current consumed to generate lumen of illumination equals 2.2ma/Lumen 
-----------------------------
Total Power consumed at low illumination Magicshine setting (200lumens) equals Voltage times Current

Total Power consumed at low illumination Magicshne setting (200lumens) equals 7.4VDC times 440maH

Total Power consumed at low illumination Magicshine setting (200lumens) equals 3.26Watts low power wattage 
-----------------------------
How many hours at low power (200lumens) illumination with 7.4VDC and 4.4aH rated Li-Ion battery

Time in hours at low illumination power setting(200lumens) equals Li-Ion Battery current rating divided per hour low setting current draw

Time in hours at low illumination power setting(200lumens) equals 4.4aH divided 440maH

Time in hours at low illumination power setting(200lumens) equals 10 hours 
------------------------------
How many Lumens generated by Magicshine Lamp at high illumination setting at full power:

High illumination current flow equals 1.466aH

Current consumed per Lumen produced equals 2.2maH per Lumen

Lumens generated by Lamp at high illumination equals high illumination current flow divided by current consumed per lumen generated

Lumens generated by Lamp at high illumination equals 1.466aH divided by 2.2maH

Lumens generated by Lamp at high illumination equals 666Lumens

Hey guys that's about what the max value for a type "C" bin P7 LED Lightset engine should produce ballpark depending on course of the particular driver used in application.
---------------------------------
How many watts consumed by lamp at full illumination.

Total Power consumed at high illumination Magicshine setting (666 lumens) equals Voltage times Current

Total Power consumed at high illumination Magicshne setting (666 lumens) equals 7.4VDC times 1.466aH

Total Power consumed at high illumination Magicshine setting (666lumens) equals 10.85Watts high power wattage
---------------------------------
How many hours at high power (666lumens) illumination with 7.4VDC and 4.4aH rated Li-Ion battery

Time in hours at high illumination power setting(666lumens) equals Li-Ion Battery current rating divided per hour high setting current draw

Time in hours at high illumination power setting(666lumens) equals 4.4aH divided 1.466aH

Time in hours at high illumination power setting(666lumens) equals 3 hours

Hey guys, that is about what everyone is getting about three hours on high Magicshine setting.
---------------------------------
How much current consumed by Lamp at Medium setting (500lumens)

Current consumed at Medium setting (500lumens) equals Medium lumens times maH per Lumens

Current consumed at Medium setting (500lumens) equals 500Lumens times 2.2maH per Lumen

Current consumed at Medium setting (500lumens) equals 1.10aH 
-----------------------------------
How many watts consumed bye lamp at Medium (500lumens) illumination.

Total Power consumed at Medium illumination Magicshine setting (500 lumens) equals Voltage times Current

Total Power consumed at Medium illumination Magicshne setting (500 lumens) equals 7.4VDC times 1.10aH

Total Power consumed at Medium illumination Magicshine setting (500lumens) equals 8.14Watts Medium power wattage
-----------------------------------
How many hours at Medium power (500lumens) illumination with 7.4VDC and 4.4aH rated Li-Ion battery

Time in hours at Medium illumination power setting(500lumens) equals Li-Ion battery current rating divided by per hour medium setting current draw.

Time in hours at Medium illumination power setting(500umens) equals 4.4aH divided by 1.10aH

Time in hours at Medium illumination power setting(500lumens) equals 4 hours
-------------------------------------
Cheers, whew that was a heck of a review of high school electricity/physics review.

I actually had to crack open the books to review and practice.
--------------------------------------
Nice to review and know how to calculate the origins and answers from source derivative information but it all seems to check out as the answers seem to check out and are in what's called the "ball park" from what I have read on here in the mtbr and candlepower forums.
--------------------------------------
Review for Newly Purchased Magicshine MJ-808 P7 Based High Intensity LED Lightset Kit from Geoman is below as follows for your review and consideration:

Ordered the Magicshine P7 Based High Power LED Lightset Engine from Geoman. Order was processed promptly and accurately by Geoman. I am upgrading from a slightly dated led lightset in the form of a Princeton Switchback 1; so this will be a significant upgrade in terms of overall light lumen intensity.

I have seen some very good posted beamshots of the P7 Based Magicshine LED Lightset from a search on the internet; some very impressive looking illumination shots. I am willing to give the Magicshine MJ-808 high power led lightset the same chance I did with the Princeton Switchback I; as it looks like a great potential High Power Bicycle LED Lightset engine in the under one hundred dollar category.

As soon as I get the Magicshine after it ships from Geoman, I will factually share information of first product LED lightset impressions and in the field LED lightset impressions.

I got the Magicshine P7 Based High Power LED Lightset Engine from Geoman, the day after Columbus Day. Geoman by the way threw in the helmet mount as an added unexpected bonus to the Magicshine P7 based LED lightset kit. Many appreciative thanks to the Geoman or "G" Man for short.

I measured the Magicshine P7 based LED lightset head diameter dimension and it comes out to 1.5 inches and is 2 inches in lighthead depth for those concerned about it being bulky and/or heavy it definitely is lightweight as promised. The pushbutton on the back of the Magicshine LED lightset is about the size of a dime and is lit up with a green glowing LED when plugged into the 4.4aH Lithium Ion based battery pack.

The Magicshine lighthead bezel has a cool scalloped bezel design that makes it look very modern in styling. The Magicshine lighthead body behind the lighthead bezel has a concentric grooved cooling ridged design, with a professionally black anodized aluminum surface to help cool the LED lighthead.

The Magicshine lighthead power cord that goes to the external Lithium Ion based battery pack is a generous 45 inches long to allow the flexibility of mounting the battery pack wherever convienently desired.

If you enjoy the appearance and physical body design of the Lupine Tesla design this looks similar in most aspects and you will definitely like its cool, streamlined, sleek, lean body based looking LED Lightset design overall.

The external Lithium Ion battery pack is 2.75 inches height tall body and has side dimension of 1.5 inches on each side; so it is relatively small and lightweight with a nylon pouch included to allow one to wrap it underneath the handlebar near where the LED Lighthead is to be mounted on the handlebars.

The Magicshine P7 based lightset kit also comes with an AC adapter designed specifically to recharge the Lithium Ion based external battery pack rapidly/quickly and its DC output voltage is listed as 8.4VDC so as to enable the rapid recharging of the 7.4VDC external battery pack at a current rate of approximately 1.8aH equivalent to a recharging rate of 30ma per minute.

The external Lithium Ion battery pack only took about an hour to top off its charge and turn from the red glowing led on the recharging AC adapter to a green glowing led.

I followed the included yellow instruction sheet from the Geoman which clearly outlined the simple and self explanatory procedure to follow to cycle through the various five modes; the high, the med, the low mode intensities of illumination, along with the high frequency flash mode setting and the final strobe mode setting before going back to totally turning off the LED Lightset completely.

The two black latex mounting o-rings included are sized 1.5 and 2.0 inches respectively and the thickness of the two black latex mounting o-rings included are both 3/16 of an inch thick which looks like it can be bought at any local hardware store having black latex o-rings available or at geomangear for $4 for the small/large o-ring paired 1.5/2.0 inch o-ring set.

The included yellow instruction sheet also notes and mentions information regarding the lithium-ion battery should last approximately 300-500 charge/discharge cycles typically.

The sheet also mentions the lithium ion battery pack prefers partial discharges as opposed
to full discharges to lengthen, optimize and enhance the lithium ion battery packs longevity.

The lithium ion battery pack prefers to be discharged no more than 60% of total capacity:
4400maH times 0.60 equals 2,640maH. This would be equivalent to approzimately two and a quarter hours on medium(500lumens) illumination setting as a conservative estimate or alternatively one and three quarter hours on the highest illumination setting.

If one needed additional battery capacity requirements on the day of bicycle tour or ride as a battery backup or extension to battery reserve capacity; Geoman has spare/extra Lithium Ion battery packs for $40 per extra battery pack; also as well.

This is altogether, not a bad idea as in the colder upcoming autumn weather Lithium Ion battery pack capacity may be compromised by at least ten percent or more in total run time/capacity.

I will be taking the Magicshine P7 based lightset out on the local streets where I live with an outside temperature of about 48 degrees F here in New Jersey, running the lightset on the highest lumen P7 LED setting for about an hour or so in order to test the overall general lighting and beam width/depth/quality first impressions.

I will also use the helmet mounting option first as Geoman was so generous to have included it in the Magicshine lightset kit; so I figure I might as well test that also as well at the same time as testing the Magicshine Lightset overall.

Its was fairly easy and relatively self explanatory to use and mount the large two inch diameter black latex o-ring around the horn on the base of the LED Lightset and then thru the helmet mounting base and the other end of the o-ring around to the other side of the horn on the base of the LED Lightset to secure the Lightset engine securely.

The 3/16 of an inch thick black latex o-ring can best be fitted on the front horn best by first removing the small phillips head screw to facilitate the temporary removal of the black anodized aluminum base of the LED Lightset to initially set the black latex o-ring in its assigned channel due to the fact the front mounted lightset wire temporarily obstructs the path for securely inserting the black latex o-ring for its initial placement position in its channel/lip.

The utility of moving ones head is useful to custom aim/direct the Magicshine P7 Led Lightset where it is best illuminated and seen on the ground both in front of the bicycle as well as in the far off distance at high lumen intensity to evaluate the merits of overall general bicycle lighting and the desired beam width/depth/quality first impressions.

An additional added unintended potential benefit for both the touring and/or mountain bike cyclists might be the head mounted Magicshine P7 based Lightset Engine might better illuminate, reveal subsurface road obstructions and follow the irregular contours of the road better as well as reveal some of the more subtle shadows of road surface irregularities before inadvertently hitting them unintentionally; as a result of its higher vantage point helmet mounting position.

Furthermore an added unintentional potential consequential benefit of having the Magicshine P7 based Lightset Engine mounted on the helmet might also help to further stabilize and reduce the undesired vibratory artifactual visual illumination based bouncing/shaking effects of mounting the Magicshine P7 based Lightset Engine on the handlebars; for example while cycling on rough mountain trails, obstruction/roots strewn paths; one can dynamically aim ones head to light and illuminate the desired path ahead; well in advance.

Additionally, mountain/touring biking cyclists may also wish and/or desire getting a second Magicshine P7 based light engine also mounted on the helmet; to increase the depth, illumination and the desired characteristic led lightbeam width, shape and quality by aiming the two individual independent Magicshine Lightset Engines in combination together; one dedicated for close range illumination and the other for far away illumination; similar to benefits achieved using a double shot led lightset engine setup (i.e. cateye twinshot)

Moreover, having a second Magicshine P7 based light engine mounted on the helmet affords one additional adjustment and scalability options in the adjustment of the total lumens scalability value that can be selected by the user.

To help illustrate the point; reference column matrix below (reference column number by the bracket grouping):

First column ----->> First Led Lighthead(lumens) is streetside 
Second column ----->>Second Led Lighthead(lumens) is curbside
Third column ------>>Total Led Combination Lighthead(lumens) current draw along with battery run times for 4.4aH pack
Fourth column ------>>Derated battery run times for 4.4aH pack

(Off) / (200lumens(low)) / (200lumens equals 440ma / ten hours )--> (six hours(derated))

(200lumens(low)) / (200lumens(low)) / (400lumens equals 880ma / five hours) --> (three hours(derated))

(Off) / (500lumens(medium)) / (500lumens equals 1,100ma / four hours) --> (two hours +24min.(der.))

(Off) / (666lumens(high)) / (666lumens equals 1,466ma / three hours) --> (one hour +48min.(der.))

(200lumens(low)) / (500lumens(medium)) / (700lumens equals 1,540ma/two hours +51min)-->(one hr.+43min(der.))

(200lumens(low)) / (666lumens(high)) / (866lumens equals 1,905ma/two hours +18min)-->(one hr.+23min(der.))

(500lumens(medium)) / (500lumens(medium)) / (1,000lumens equals 2,200ma / two hours) -->(one hr.+12min.(derated))

(500lumens(medium)) / (666lumens(high)) / (1,166lumens equals 2,565ma / one hour +43min)-->(one hr.+2min(der.))

(666lumens(high)) / (666lumens(high)) / (1,332lumens equals 2,930ma / one hour +30min)-->(54minutes(derated))

The matrix table above shows just some of the potential possible combination that would become available for selection based on your personal preferences or circumstances on the night of the bicycle ride/tour.

Remember Lithium Ion batteries should not be discharged more than 60 per cent of total rated capacity.

4,400maH times 0.60 equals 2,640maH working current so make sure to derate the above calculated run times by 40 per cent,
in order to ensure one can potentially obtain the typical 500 Lithium Ion battery pack discharge cycles.

Derated run times is displayed for your reference if needed in the right last column in the matrix table.

Unfortunately, at the 1,000lumens, 1,166lumens and 1,322lumens illumination light levels the battery run times are only around an hour; so if continuous run times at these high intensity lumen light levels are anticipated, one would need extra Lithium Ion Battery packs to extend total run times to whatever one would need.

An investment in a quality P7 based Lightset is an investment in confident, safe and enjoyable nightime cycling. With that being said I will go into some amplifying details on some firsthand impressions of the Magicshine P7 based Lightset.

I definitely will have to say that the Magicshine P7 based Lightset Engine Kit is a very complete and impressively well put together kit; for the under the sub $100 category P7 based Lightset Engine.

The minimal very compact footprint profile and total weight of the lightset engine is sufficiently small that one can easily put two Magicshine Lightsets on ones helmet at the same time; as the lighthead is only about 240grams in weight along with its similarly lightweight and minimal 200gram external Lithium Ion based battery pack that is easily tucked away in ones rear cycling jersey pocket.

The forty-five inch cord from the lighthead that goes to the external battery pack is sufficiently long so as to easily reach ones rear cycling jersey pocket conveniently.

The dime sized rubber covered green glowing switch on the back of the lighthead has a nice tactile feedback quality and feel to it. The build qualty of the lighthead itself is decidedly excellent and solid in both feel and looks; which is very easy on the eyes due to the sleek black anodized coating on the lighthead's surface.

I went for my first ride last night with the Magicshine P7 based Lightset mounted on my helmet with the supplied helmet mounting bracket from Geoman. The helmet mount has a nice and great lightset head tilting adjustment feature that makes it easy to vary the vertical tilt angle evenly and smoothly in a controlled manner using only one hand; even while riding ones bicycle.

Kudos and many thanks to the Geoman for doing his homework and getting this helmet mounting bracket for his loyal and faithful customer/users; as I am sure that they will fully enjoy its exceptional utility and safety options it potentially offers to Magicshine Lightset users/customers.

All of you reading this are probably wondering how did the Magicshine P7 based Lightset perform. My initial trial bike ride with the Magicshine Lightset with it mounted to my provided helmet mount was for about an hour and fifteen minutes with the Lightset set on the highest lumen intensity for the entire ride.

The lighthead's beam quality is absolutely superb and intensely white and bright in intensity; with just the right amount of evenly divided spotlight and accompanying healthy amounts of needed desired spillover floodlight just outside the spotlight's corona.

Now being a user of the Princeton Tec Switchback I LED Lightset which is now a rather dated LED lightset; I just was not prepared for the light intensity in the LED spotlight and floodlight quality arena.

In comparison to the Princeton Tec Switchback I Lightset this is a spotlight and floodlight monster; as this is another level of bicycle lighting illumination altogether and will dramatically alter your nighttime cycling experience(s) at multiple level(s).

I was able to ride on my bicycle anywhere from approximately ten miles per hour on the flats to up to approximately twenty-two miles per hour on mildly sloping downhills with total utter confidence, safety and ability to see everything in front of the bicycle on the dark pitch black roadway.

As a result, I was able to rapidly settle into and enjoy my nighttime bicycle ride instead of worrying about being seen and also worrying about seeing what is in front of my bicycle safely. During the ride, I felt I never had to worry about slowing down for safety reasons; trying to read the road subsurface at night for potential road obstruction hazards or dangers.

I will have to definitely say this is one powerful and intense updated P7 based LED torch Lightset put out by the folks over at Magicshine and can safely say I have never seen or experienced such a high quality level of bicycle lighting illumination before in a bicycle lighting system. Kudos to the Geoman and Magicshine people for a job well done; to successfully bringing this product to the bicycle lighting market.

I have no doubt they will have no trouble selling many more of these now updated P7 based LED Lightsets once the good word of mouth advertising and good press release communications news gets out about how good the level quality of currently updated P7 based LED bicycling lighting system design has gotten.

During the one hour and fifteen minute nighttime bicycle ride, the Magicshine Lightset was set on its highest intensity setting the whole time and the Lithium Ion external battery pack did a fabulous job at maintaining this high level of light intensity without missing a beat.

Even after seventy five minutes of high light intensity being delivered to the P7 based LED Lighthead, the level of light intensity remained high during the whole time without any signs of fading or diminishment in light intensity.

I plugged in the Lithium Ion external battery pack into its Lithium Ion based recharging AC adapter and it recharged the battery pack in about an hour without any muss or fuss about it; with the LED on the recharging AC adapter turning green after it finished showing it was finally done recharging the Lithium Ion battery pack.

The whole Magicshine MJ-808 LED Lightset Kit is a well put together and thought out bicycle lighting system upgraded and enhanced with the newer P7 based LED Lighting technology which is now starting to be widely available and starting to enter the bicycling lighting system market.

Everything about the Magicshine P7 based LED Lightset offering; from the LED lighthead mounting system; to the LED lighthead beam quality and the LED lighthead casings modern and updated sleek black anodized looks; to the advanced Lithium Ion based external battery pack subsystem design and its battery run time life is fantastic.

These are all potentially desirable invaluable bicycle lighting system characteristics and traits in purchasing a potential bicycle lighting system.

When I was contemplating purchasing this particular Magicshine bicycle lighting system I was initially concerned with all of the above discussed referenced items in this review. I can safely say after having experienced firsthand; the Magicshine P7 based LED Lighting Kit System will immensely add a much appreciated measured level of added bicycling safety and enjoyment to your next nighttime serendipitous bicycle riding road/mountain experience; at a fair value price that cannot be beat, to boot.

To the guys at Geoman/Magicshine; many Kudos/thanks for bringing this updated P7 based LED bicycle lighting system product successfully to cyclists worldwide via the internet; finally cyclists on a global wide basis have an alternative choice when it comes to selecting both a decent and very powerful P7 based LED Lighting System for their nighttime bicycle lighting system needs.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yes, there is a lot of discussion about this particular P7 based LED Lightset Engine.

Some of it quite controversial on candlepowerforums, some of it accurate and some of it inaccurate.

Figured, I would post information that I have collected over a period of time; after taking the time to digest information trying to figure out what does all this information mean to a potential bicycling lighting system consumer.

Hopefully there will be less controversy, chaos and confusion.

There have been heated debates regarding P7 versus P4 LED designs in regards to the actual light output in lumens.

Unfortunately, it is not altogether that clear cut or simple as one would think and a little bit more information and analysis is needed.

So I have done the best that I can with the information that I currently have on hand and try to present it in such a way as to benefit the forum community at large to hopefully answer some of the more common frequently asked primary and secondary questions about this controversial P7 based LED Lightset Engine and hopefully others on this forum and others will share their experiences both positive and negative of course so that we can all learn from them.

If anyone has an infared temperature sensing thermometer, it would be nice to know what range of temperature values might one expect coming off a typical heat sinked P7 versus P4 LED Lightset Engine.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yes, its so true some people are in shock and awe that a new entrant into the marketplace can offer the lumen intensity of a Lupine Tesla class bicycle lighting system with reasonable quality.

Felt it was necessary to identify what this P7 based LED Lightset Engine represents to the potential bicycle lighting system consumer.

Perhaps its not the same level of quality as that of Lupine Tesla or Wilma or Betty class bicycle lighting system but then neither is the price ridiculously out of reach for most "Joe Six Pack" bicycle riding commuters/recreational cyclists; I will grant you that.

What it does represent however, is a major and exciting breakthrough in "lumens for dollars" for most "Joe Six Pack" bicycle lighting system consumers who just want a very bright (around 600-700 lumens) "no frills" bicycle lighting system?

I myself personally, use it everywhere and anywhere any kind of illumination is needed.

Literally overnight, it has handily rendered obsolete and replaced all my non-led flashlights as well as also rendering my personal collection of led flashlights in general to the status of secondary backup lighting sources (which is still needed on occasion).

Now this is primarily due to the fact that the P7 LED Lightset engine is so versatile in nature, powerfully bright, utilitarian and fully scalable to any job or task one might have at hand.

I use the head/helmet mount attachment all the time on mine and that allows handsfree operation literally.

Getting underneath the kitchen/bathroom sink, under the bathroom toilet, in the workshop as a workshop light, outside for mowing the lawn because the sun sets early, cycling of course, nighttime hiking without the fear of getting lost, going up to the attic to search for something, going to the basement to check on furnace/plumbing, checking underneath ones car or working on ones car after dark, etc. All of these tasks and many more now; are no problem or worry whatsoever anymore.

And guess what it has so far not let me down as of yet; go figure.

Now to be sure I had my doubts like others on these and other forum boards, but the more research I did; the more I became comfortable with the idea of using the new P7 based LED Lightset engine as a powerful lighting tool to illuminate whatever one might be doing on the spur of the moment.

Simply put, as a powerful LED lighting tool and for the price(this tool is no joke); one can derive a "whole lot of utility" from this indispensable tool; even though despite the fact it is not a Lupine Tesla/Wilma/Betty class "state of the art" (SOA) LED Lightset engine.

The Lithium Ion external battery pack is absolutely superb in both battery reserve capacity, lightset total runtime and profile size footprint.
It recharges quickly, simply and reliably as one would expect a powerful cordless drill battery without drama or theatrics.

The replacement Lithium Ion batteries are easily and universally available on the internet for no more than $40 apiece if one should need or desire a backup battery for the "piece of mind", have an extra battery on hand for "no matter what", or just doubling up on battery reserve capacity, its all affordable enough.

Now to be sure, I am almost certain I am going to come under attack from the Lupine "fanboys" shortly due to the above paragraphs, but I cannot afford to spend a small personal fortune for a set of very good (SOA) LED Lightset engines.

So this is a very good compromise and "substitute goods" for me and the "Joe Six Pack" P7 LED Lightset buying consumer as well.

To solve the problem of carrying the external Lithium Ion battery pack I wear an old recycled cycling jersey with the three pockets in the back; just in case one was wondering.

You may have other commentary, feedback, observations, thoughts, ideas to share with the other forum members so please do not hesitate with your reply responses whether they be positive or negative feedback it is all good.

Thanks guys for reading. cheers[/size][/font][/size][/size][/font]


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

....ouch! Daniel-san.....


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

daniel58 said:


> Good news for those waiting to order a MJ-808 Magicshine High Power LED lightset
> 
> They are taking orders as of today for Mid-October delivery.
> 
> Get them while they last; cheers.


We've got plenty now and more enroute. No worries.

Thank you!

Geo


----------



## daniel58 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Fresh Restock of P7 LED Magicshine Lightset Kit MJ-808*



GEOMAN said:


> We've got plenty now and more enroute. No worries.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Geo


Hooray!:band:

There has been a change in Geoman MJ-808 Magicshine Lightset Kit stock fulfillment status that I have just noticed this morning over on geoman's site; at least as of October 27th see link supplied below:

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?...roducts_id=138

Good news for those have been "pining away", about the "interminable" waiting list for their very own P7 based LED Magicshine Lightset Kit(MJ-808); whether its your first or second Magicshine Lightset, its all seemingly looking very bright and good for potential Magicshine Lightset Kit customers who have been anxiously "waiting in the wings" looking on anticipatingly(this P7 based LED lightset is one serious illuminating LED light torch) .

Geoman is now currently taking inbound orders on a ongoing continuous basis from potential P7 Magicsine LED Lightset cutomers and currently matching them to inbound pre-scheduled weekly shipments; filling all orders by the actual order date and time with the oldest queued "aged" orders shipping out first. Looks like all current Geoman P7 Magicshine lightset orders are being fulfilled within about an estimated fifteen day time frame window(give or take a couple of days); to be released for shipping. Geoman is currently reporting on its website, that they currently have sufficient "matching" inbound P7 Magicshine Lightset inventory to fulfill all present orders as of October 27th.

Please so remember as soon as you get your very own P7 Magicshine Lightset(MJ-808), do not hesitate to post and share your subjective/factual positive or negative experiences, reviews, commentary, observations(obvious/not so obvious), thoughts and/or ideas on this rather new and controversial P7 Magicshine Lightset for the benefit of forum member community at large and so that we can all learn from them; remember it is all "good".

cheers with a "toast"


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hey, remember, you can always ask me about things directly - I'm online most of every day...

We have ample inventory to fill all outstanding orders and more enroute - no worries about supply.

Thanks for the updates!

Geo


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

daniel58 said:


> Hooray!:band:
> 
> There has been a change in Geoman MJ-808 Magicshine Lightset Kit stock fulfillment status ............cheers with a "toast"


I don't understand why you needed to repeat the info in post #27 with your post #28 and to make it so lengthy.

Please review post #27 and use it's "short and sweet" style in your future postings. My finger is getting worn out scrolling all the way through your past posts which are frequently "cut and pasted" into multiple threads.

Thank you.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

gmcttr said:


> I don't understand why you needed to repeat the info in post #27 with your post #28 and to make it so lengthy.
> 
> Please review post #27 and use it's "short and sweet" style in your future postings. My finger is getting worn out scrolling all the way through your past posts which are frequently "cut and pasted" into multiple threads.
> 
> Thank you.


x2

I vote for moderated status.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Holy carp!*



daniel58 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by johnnyspoke
> I have one of the Magishine ...
> 
> ...


That is a spicy meatball. Makes reading this thread on my blackberry impossible.

Short form, please!!!


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm hoping mine gets here from GeoMan in time for this weekends race. If it ships today it should make it here in time... wink wink nudge nudge.


----------

